# Who is Debbie???



## Graciella Louisa (May 5, 2010)

not to be a foreigner, but everyone keeps mentioning "Debbie" in their posts and i have no idea who this is! lol sorry, but i really would like to know!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

??? Maybe point to a thread cuz I seriously have no idea what you're talking about ???


----------



## Graciella Louisa (May 5, 2010)

haha never mind it doesnt really matter!!!!!!

P.S. you seem to have a dog named Gracie! that is what i am naming my new puppy!! lol


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

huh?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

????????? I haven't seen any posts mentioning a Debbie.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Deb, maybe?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Probably Deb. She does rescue and fosters mainly the seniors and is just an awesome person. I'm a Debbie and i know there aren't posts about me.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

LOL, maybe it is multiple Debs. It probably is our own SM Deb (3MaltMom) that is mentioned most here on SM. 

But I once had a friend in another breed ask me if there was some kind of rule that you had to be named Deb/Debbie to own a Maltese (or had to at least know a Debbie to get one). Other than me, all he ever saw showing Maltese were ladies named Debbie, Deb or Debby. 

My Cadeau and Cacia's breeder's name is Debbie. Her friend and co-breeder on several dogs is Deb. 

It gets confusing when you have conversations.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

mysugarbears said:


> Probably Deb. She does rescue and fosters mainly the seniors and is just an awesome person. I'm a Debbie and i know there aren't posts about me.


I bet you're right!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Yes, but who calls Deb, Debbie? We usually say Deb, thats why I was wondering who she means and why isn't she coming back to this thread to explain :confused1:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I found nemo said:


> Yes, but who calls Deb, Debbie? We usually say Deb, thats why I was wondering who she means and why isn't she coming back to this thread to explain :confused1:


Even though we call Debbie, Deb it could be that she just automatically calls someone named Debbie, Debbie even though they are called Deb. That happens to me alot at work. Some people call me Debbie some call me Deb and some call me Debra (which i don't answer to, because that's the name my mom called me when i was in trouble, Lol) even though my name badge has Debbie on it. I hope that made sense. Lol.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

mysugarbears said:


> Even though we call Debbie, Deb it could be that she just automatically calls someone named Debbie, Debbie even though they are called Deb. That happens to me alot at work. Some people call me Debbie some call me Deb and some call me Debra (which i don't answer to, because that's the name my mom called me when i was in trouble, Lol) even though my name badge has Debbie on it. I hope that made sense. Lol.


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I get it! Good point, well taken/


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

mysugarbears said:


> Some people call me Debbie some call me Deb and some call me Debra *(which i don't answer to, because that's the name my mom called me when i was in trouble, Lol)* even though my name badge has Debbie on it. I hope that made sense. Lol.


Oh this makes PERFECT sense to me since the only times I have been called Deborah is also by my Mom when I was in trouble lol. 

Deb, Debbie but never Deborah


----------



## Graciella Louisa (May 5, 2010)

haha thanks anyway. idk were i saw it!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

totallytotontuffy said:


> Oh this makes PERFECT sense to me since the only times I have been called Deborah is also by my Mom when I was in trouble lol.
> 
> Deb, Debbie but never Deborah


There is not one thing wrong with Deborah!:innocent::smhelp::tumbleweed:


----------

